# Quiz Night - Bidi Bondi - Monday, 11th October 2010



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And we're back at it again  

Two tables have been booked under the name of Mike for quiz night on *Monday, 11th October *at *Bidi Bondi on The Palm*. Actually, they're 4 round tables as the booths have already been reserved 

So do we have Harry's Hareem and Mikey's Fan Club confirmed? There's lots of place for newbies too so hope to see the familiar faces as well as some new ones on Monday!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

why oh why cant u do this somewhere closer to me?? i might just sue u for discrimation against the driving challenged! LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where do you live ipshi?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think Karama, so check if Karachi Darbar has quiz nights!  I do love their maghaz masala!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> why oh why cant u do this somewhere closer to me?? i might just sue u for discrimation against the driving challenged! LOL


Ipshi, I have an idea. Why don't I pick you up from work on Monday and bring you over to my house and we can go to the quiz together? You can then catch a cab home after the quiz if that's ok with you.
The only challenge is that you will need to spend time with my son who will do his best to keep you entertained with all of his 150 toy cars. If you're up for it, let me know.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I'll be there this time - bucket of chicken looks tempting
I am going in the yanks team this week, they need some support:clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I'll be there this time - bucket of chicken looks tempting
> I am going in the yanks team this week, they need some support:clap2:


As your biggest fan, I will follow you to the Yanks team and help make it more multinational!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i wud love to meet damien... he sounds like my kinda kiddy... plus ill get to check out the quiz night so YAY!

by the way.... HAPPY BIRtHDAY


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> i wud love to meet damien... he sounds like my kinda kiddy... plus ill get to check out the quiz night so YAY!
> 
> by the way.... HAPPY BIRtHDAY


Thank you!! 
Will catch up on Monday.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i will try to join ... could you guys tell me how does this team stuff work? will be my first time


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> i will try to join ... could you guys tell me how does this team stuff work? will be my first time


Dont worry just turn up and dependant on who else is there we make up a team.

See you there 7.30 - 8pm


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

ok sure thats fine with me ... see you there


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Count me in too!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> i will try to join ... could you guys tell me how does this team stuff work? will be my first time


Just bumping this back up and Hash...ideally you'd want to be in the same team as MikeyB, Skibanff and HarryPalmer as they are the winning combination!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

we're gunna try a different one this week, deciding between Dhow and Anchor at Jumeirah Beach Hotel or Hilton on JBR - as it says in Time Out theyre giving away tickets for F1 as the prize! Both on Tuesday night


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

OK let us know what its like, and if its an ygood we could try it out next week.

Normal Booking for this Monday is still on. 7.30 - 8 at Bidi Bondi


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Just bumping this back up and Hash...ideally you'd want to be in the same team as MikeyB, Skibanff and HarryPalmer as they are the winning combination!


eh as me being a yank .. i would stick with my fellow Americans  i am smart though


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

It may be time for me to make my sensational return to the night of quiz this week. Hopefully will see some of you there tomorrow around 8.30pm


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

tribalmatt said:


> It may be time for me to make my sensational return to the night of quiz this week. Hopefully will see some of you there tomorrow around 8.30pm


Excellent news!! We haven't seen you in months!! Look forward to seeing you tomorrow Matt! :clap2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

tribalmatt said:


> It may be time for me to make my sensational return to the night of quiz this week. Hopefully will see some of you there tomorrow around 8.30pm



You can be on the Yanks team, that should even it up a bit
Hope to see you there


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

So far it looks like we have

Mikey
Pamela
Ipshi
Hash
Bluester
Tribalmatt

anyone else coming along?

What about the rest of the Yanks?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

mas menos ... maybe for a couple of drinks ..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy is coming too. That makes 8?
What about Skibanff and HarryPalmer? I'm sure they'll let us know by tomorrow.
See you all then!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess since Pammy says I am coming...


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Will try and make it tho have to work late!!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you two tied at the hip? From the everlasting wisdom of Paris Hilton ... "That's hot ..."  hehe



Jynxgirl said:


> I guess since Pammy says I am coming...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Are you two tied at the hip? From the everlasting wisdom of Paris Hilton ... "That's hot ..."  hehe


Oh yes we're BFFs


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Who's Paris and who's Nicole?



pamela0810 said:


> Oh yes we're BFFs


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Who's Paris and who's Nicole?


Haven't you met Jynx already? I think there can only be one blonde in the Paris/Nicole combo! Now....:focus:....before we get thrown outta here!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Haven't you met Jynx already? I think there can only be one blonde in the Paris/Nicole combo! Now....:focus:....before we get thrown outta here!




Bidi Bondi... so when I do get there from Australia I'll end up in an Australian bar?

Presumeably the environment will be the same... flat beer, bad air conditioning and drunk slappers being over friendly...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Bidi Bondi... so when I do get there from Australia I'll end up in an Australian bar?
> 
> Presumeably the environment will be the same... flat beer, bad air conditioning and drunk slappers being over friendly...


Looks like you're going to fit right in!! 
Now get on that plane...lane:


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> flat beer, bad air conditioning and drunk slappers being over friendly...


Clearly you must have been in bars in Dubai before...


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, i should be there 2nite at some point.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> Hi, i should be there 2nite at some point.


Please make sure you're there before the picture round


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

What are the pictures of ?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

will try to be there for 8


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> What are the pictures of ?


It depends, usually pictures of movie stills and we need to guess which movie. HarryPalmer gets 10/10 almost every time.
Join us for quiz tonight Felix


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

so the quiz is usually about current events ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes. There is a trivia round, music round, current events and the picture round.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

splendid, i shall see you there tonight


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, i might come up for a few, haven`t had a drink in ages (6days) so why not!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Yes, i might come up for a few, haven`t had a drink in ages (6days) so why not!


Look forward to seeing you later this evening.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You say that every night hahahahahaha!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You say that every night hahahahahaha!!


:behindsofa:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You all bring a smile to my face! 
Was so nice seeing everyone and finally meeting Hash and Bluester! Too bad we didn't get to take home the prize but there's always next week! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

it was fun getting disqualified  eh next week though .. and pam it was nice seeing you and jynx also


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

How were y'all disqualified? Should've been there!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> How were y'all disqualified? Should've been there!!


Our intelligence superceded that of the rest of the bar


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Our intelligence superceded that of the rest of the bar



.... but sadly their numerical skills didn't...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> .... but sadly their numerical skills didn't...


It was more the lack of punctuality of those who walked in late. But....we had a wonderful time and truly was lovely seeing all the regulars and the new faces as well! 
It was also nice watching HarryPalmer and TribalMatt jot down all the answers...next time we put them in different teams so we get the first and second prize!!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

hey some of us did contribute in the first rounds when we weren't DQ, then once we did know we didn't try hard enough


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Why the DQ?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Why the DQ?


because the rule is to have up to 6 people in a team and we were like 10


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

we should bring bodyguards next time to avoid the lynch mobs though...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

if i had known about the situation i would have sat some where else on the table, my height gives me the advantage of intimidating people


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> if i had known about the situation i would have sat some where else on the table, my height gives me the advantage of intimidating people


You can be the urinal chaperone next time


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

we can try that


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

tribalmatt said:


> You can be the urinal chaperone next time


I LOVE this idea!!! i bet everyone can imagine Hash going around swinging his ... erm... baton ... at angry lynchers.. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm joining their team next time... they seemed like thoroughly nice guys! If not a bit of a sore loser :boxing:


----------

